# Develop photos remotely using "Back to My Mac", Screen share



## Ticker (Apr 18, 2017)

I want to use my Mackbook laptop to edit photos in Lightroom CC on my iMac desktop (both have version: OS X El Capitan 10.11).  
I am using "Back To My Mac" feature along with "Screen Sharing" to do that.  Works well but strangely I am unable to perform some Lightroom functions this way.  For example: I want the computer to select the ideal Whites and Blacks under "Treatment".  To do so I would press "Shift" key and double click "Whites".  I am unable to do that function remotely using Screen Sharing.  Loosing such functionality makes the whole screen sharing process useless.  Any suggestions?


----------



## LRList001 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ticker said:


> I want to use my Mackbook laptop to edit photos in Lightroom CC on my iMac desktop (both have version: OS X El Capitan 10.11).
> I am using "Back To My Mac" feature along with "Screen Sharing" to do that.  Works well but strangely I am unable to perform some Lightroom functions this way.  For example: I want the computer to select the ideal Whites and Blacks under "Treatment".  To do so I would press "Shift" key and double click "Whites".  I am unable to do that function remotely using Screen Sharing.  Loosing such functionality makes the whole screen sharing process useless.  Any suggestions?



As a suggestion, sometimes the host OS intercepts commands and does not deliver them to the remote machine.  Is a shift-double-click such a command?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 19, 2017)

Yeah, I can't imagine that would work too well, and wouldn't be color-accurate either. There are other options for editing on your MacBook though... what are you trying to achieve?


----------

